# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Matte Ipanema Brown Audi R8 GT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With production ramped up, the super limited (just 333 examples) R8 GT is finally being spotted in colors other than Suzuka Grey as were the initial pre-production units. We know matte paint is an option on the car, but were still surprised to see the matte take on Ipanema Brown. Ipanema is one of the favorite colors of Audi board members and of Ingolstadt's design chief Stefan Sielaff. We've seen it before plenty of times but never in matte and the result is outstanding.

Read more about it over on the IAmAudi blog.

* Full Story *


----------

